
Yellowstone National Park’s Sound and Video Libraries - Gedxx
https://kottke.org/19/10/yellowstone-national-parks-sound-video-libraries-are-free-for-anyone-to-use
======
nullbyte
Very cool stuff! I highly recommend that everyone visit Yellowstone, at least
once in their life.

It's hard to believe a place so beautiful actually exists.

~~~
gordon_freeman
What would be the best time to visit YNP? I have a long vacation coming up in
Nov - Dec and would like to visit though I am not sure if Winter would be a
good season to visit. Any tips?

~~~
LeifCarrotson
You may be interested in this lovely visualization:

[http://jordan-vincent.com/night-under-the-stars](http://jordan-
vincent.com/night-under-the-stars)

It shows that Nov-Dec in Yellowstone has the lowest number of visitors in any
type of accomodations. Also, average temperatures under 50F/10C for most of
November and all of December - and those months will not have a winter's worth
of snow base slowly melting off as it would in March, they'll just be cold.

Take that as you will: either the busy park will be blissfully quiet and it's
a great time to go, or a lot of people think it's a bad time to visit.

Looks like Joshua Tree, CA and Big Bend, TX are more popular parks in those
months.

~~~
ghaff
Those are good months for the low desert in general. Good time of the year for
Death Valley. The South Rim of the Grand Canyon is also nice in December IMO
although there may well be some snow and it will be chilly on the rim. (Though
mostly getting late in the year for the higher canyonlands parks.)

------
carapace
Dawn Chorus [https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/sounds-
dawnc...](https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/sounds-
dawnchorus.htm)

Coyotes Howl [https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/sounds-
coyot...](https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/sounds-coyote.htm)

Wildfire [https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/sounds-
fire....](https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/sounds-fire.htm)

~~~
d-sc
I live in Montana - Coyotes howling are a bit spookier when they are outside
your window. :)

------
macromagnon
This will be great for ambient music producers on bandcamp.

------
gamesbrainiac
This is amazing for relaxation as well. There are some tracks in there with a
lot of rain as well as stream sounds. Very soothing.

------
Dowwie
grizzly bear vocalizations:
[https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/grizzlysound...](https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/photosmultimedia/grizzlysounds.htm)

pretty disappointed that no owl recordings were posted..

